
When People Are Good At What They Do - SellerOfDollars
https://medium.com/@SellerOfDollars/when-people-are-good-at-what-they-do-5cd7c352898d#.7tflqh6r3
======
homingbrain
Summary: When people are good at what they do, they don't mistake the author
for another person and are able to discuss intelligent topics while working.

------
archiepancakes
nice job pointing out the obvious ... seriously wtf?

